# USA shops that accept S.A orders?



## method1 (4/5/16)

Not sure if this is the right section to post, hopefully someone can help me out.

I'm looking to purchase a gift for someone in the states, and have it shipped to them there, but pay with my SA credit card or Paypal. 

Can't seem to find any with a good selection that accept international orders.

Does anyone know of any good US stores that I can order from, or maybe there's some kind US citizen on here who I can send some money to via paypal so that they can do the order for me?

Thanks!


----------



## Christos (4/5/16)

Reosmods

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Crockett (4/5/16)

Hi Method, I recently ordered from https://csvape.com and they accepted my SA credit card no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (4/5/16)

What sort of gift ? Is it vape related ? 

I generally use a paypal account and ship to a myus box to get stuff back home but I have once drop shipped to a friend in the states without hassle.


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> What sort of gift ? Is it vape related ?
> 
> I generally use a paypal account and ship to a myus box to get stuff back home but I have once drop shipped to a friend in the states without hassle.



Yeah looking specifically for vape shops that accept SA payment, to be sent to a US address.


----------



## Attie (4/5/16)

These are the shops I normally use.

https://www.eciggity.com/

http://wevapehere.com/

http://www.vapordna.com/default.asp

https://www.wetvapes.com/

http://www.angelcigs.com/

http://www.thedripclub.com/

These 2 shops will ask for your ID and also pictures of your card after you place an order.

https://originvape.com/shop/

http://localvape.com/

You can also try ebay

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## iPWN (4/5/16)

https://originvape.com , best U.S vendor i have dealt with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

Attie said:


> These are the shops I normally use.
> 
> https://www.eciggity.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll try some of these.
Already tried wevapehere but they don't have an option for non-US addresses, so maybe that changed?


----------



## Attie (4/5/16)

method1 said:


> Thanks, I'll try some of these.
> Already tried wevapehere but they don't have an option for non-US addresses, so maybe that changed?



Under billing address ?


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

Attie said:


> Under billing address ?



When I try and add a new address it only gives me an option for USA/Canada.


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

Thanks all, got sorted with vapordna.


----------



## method1 (4/5/16)

Argh, well that didn't work either - flagged as suspicious, and I have to go through a verification process that won't work in SA.

Any other tips?


----------



## Attie (5/5/16)

method1 said:


> Argh, well that didn't work either - flagged as suspicious, and I have to go through a verification process that won't work in SA.
> 
> Any other tips?



Ebay?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (5/5/16)

Amazon.com seems to have quite a bit of vaping stuff.


----------



## kimbo (5/5/16)

does amazon ship to SA now?

Last i heard they did not like SAPO


----------



## Crockett (5/5/16)

Don't think so, but the OP wants to ship to a friend in the states.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (5/5/16)

OP most Chinese websites have warehouses in US like GearBest and so, just have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------

